# Roman1 And My 1st Bimmer



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*transmission*

I just have purchased a 1989 745i and it has no reverse... Transmissions? 12-1500.00 dollars? Engine runs great help...I will post pic soon I hope this wont turn into a 5000.00 project.


----------



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Help.. I just purchased the car for 400.00 dollars . The transmission has issues no reverse will I need a new one? and is this going to turn into a 5000.00 dollar project?
:dunno:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

ROMAN1 said:


> a 1989 745i


A *1989 745i*? Are you sure?

You have posted this in several places, but I think you will need to give more details about the car before anyone can be of assistance.


----------



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Roman1*

YES You are so right and I am doing a lil more homework. 1st bmw and all just got a lil excited. ok alot excited. This is a 1989 735il still learning about the trsmission issue, the guy should be home today. I'll get exactly what this machine is doing. I guess for the most part the car is in decent shape and I hope to put som rims on it and make it a daily driver. I did:thumbup: just learn that it is a M30 and E32 for eng and chassi so I am really green here its not my 71 chevel thats for sure. Thanks more to come.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, a 1989 7 series is known as an "E32" E32 Wiki.

If no one answers with specific ideas, you might start searching here and elsewhere on the web for something like "E32 transmission" and see where that leads you. For example, there are some transmission posts indexed here... I think that car has a 4HP-22 transmission: http://www.e38.org/e32/

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

I lost the reverse last year on my 2000 740il. Had to replace the transmission for $5500.


----------



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Roman1*

thanks for that im still resarching kinda tough the owner is never home works alot he had told me it would not go into reverse at times. I have been reading that there could be many thing to cause this from computer to the engine running properly, even transmission moduals? but I did find a used trans for this 735i for as low as 1295.00 reconditioned ... I will take my chances being the car was only 400.00. I want rims for sure it always makes the car. It has some stock aluminum rims that are super filthy .. I thought they were black aftermarket rims. I will get a hold of this guy and get more on what exactly this machine is doing...:thumbup:


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

lmxu said:


> I lost the reverse last year on my 2000 740il. Had to replace the transmission for $5500.


fawk!!! that sux


----------



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Roman1*

NICE drifter status bad arse..... I need rims for my boat andy suggestion to make this ride look fat and tight race??:thumbup:


----------



## ROMAN1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I finally got the keys to the car ... dead battery.the car was a daily driver just a month ago. y is my batery dead? could this have also been an issue not to allow my transmission to work properly?


----------



## R2dmax (Apr 18, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> Yes, a 1989 7 series is known as an "E32" E32 Wiki.
> 
> If no one answers with specific ideas, you might start searching here and elsewhere on the web for something like "E32 transmission" and see where that leads you. For example, there are some transmission posts indexed here... I think that car has a 4HP-22 transmission: http://www.e38.org/e32/
> 
> Welcome, and good luck!


It does have the ever so sensitive 4HP22. Mine has it also (88 735iL) and I just had it rebuilt by a Bimmer Indy for $1100 + Tranny mounts and Center driveshaft support. (They are cheap, might as well repl while you're there.)

I say sensitive as this transmission cannot be revved to high rpms like your Chevelle. You rev it like that in N or P and you will roll no farther. Other than that be aware of the Load Control rear suspension. I removed it from mine. I love my car and it is my dd. 185k and runs great


----------

